# 1987 MF375 Steering has gotten very stiff



## Overkill338 (Aug 31, 2021)

It now has, "takes all the power you got" Power Steering. There are spots its like it hits a wall as you turn the wheel.

I've changed the spin on fluid filter on the right side of the motor and cleaned the strainer thats located in front of the rear axle on the right side. But I was told there is a 3rd filter/strainer somewhere on it.

The lift is very jerky and slow going up too. Fluid is clean and full.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Edited to add this: I put a spinner knob on the wheel to make trimming around trees quicker. When I installed it, it was at the 9 o'clock position. I got to noticing, sometimes going straight, that knob is all the way at 2 o'clock when going straight. How is it changing positions? Maybe something in the steering motor is bad?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Overkill,

Most likely, your problem is with the steering motor; however, I would check the pump first to see that it is moving fluid.
Loosen the high pressure line at the pump and crank the engine (don't let it start - you'll make a mess).

Attached is a picture of your steering motor.


----------



## Overkill338 (Aug 31, 2021)

While talking to my boss, I was messing with the steering wheel. I was amazed that you can still turn the wheels, without the engine running, even though there is no manual connection. I didnt steer it far, just a little left and a little right thinking nothing of it. When I started back to mowing, the steering was seemingly fixed! It lasted a couple hours and got stiff again. So I killed the engine, moved the wheel some, and taa daa, better again. I mean wth is going on here lol


----------

